# Neck wood heads up



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Just saw this. Maybe for somebody...

http://peterborough.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-business-industrial-For-sale-W0QQAdIdZ90455719


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

We need a group on that! kksjur


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Shortyus,

Thanks for the heads up. I have made arrangements to buy 100 from this gentleman. The blanks are straight grained knot free hard maple for baseball bats. 3" x 3" X 40" The price is good enough to warrant the four hour drive to get them.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Then you better get some Birdseye and Walnut while your there...

http://belleville.kijiji.ca/c-buy-a...ds-Eye-Maple-left-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ111526109

Wish I could meet ya for a beer  

but I am an hour north


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Prick, lol, You had to show me that didn't you. Actually good birdseye can be had for that price at a lot of places.

Now hop in a car and drive an hour south. I'm coming 4 hours north. I'll buy you lunch and give you a couple neck blanks.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Old growth maple? 60 years old? That's about right. Now we need some 60 year old mahogany and we're all set.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> Old growth maple? 60 years old? That's about right. Now we need some 60 year old mahogany and we're all set.


Good luck with that. Maybe something reclaimed.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Buy an old boat and sawzall:sport-smiley-002:

Love to meet but I have to keep my nose to the grindstone in the shop. I still have enough odds and ends to fill a few guitar build itches.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, so today I made the trec north a little over 400km each direction. I met with Brian the gentleman selling the blanks and I came home with 100 of them. This my friends is a pretty sweet deal. There is a bit of a story to these baseball bat blanks but the long and short of the deal is that this gentleman origionally cut well over 1000 of them. They are hard maple, very straight grained, sapwood only, no core wood. They were cut in 1987 and kiln dried to 7%. the ends were all waxed and they have been moved around a bit over the years but properly stacked. As previously mentioned the the dimentions are 3"x3" x 40 " I paid $2.75 each for the blanks plus used $100 dollars worth of gas. If I include breakfast and lunch on the road lets just round that up to around $4.00 each. I don't know what you guys usually pay for piece of maple that size but I know that it will usually cost me 13-15 dollars and I need to let it dry out in the shop for six months before I try to use it. Yes my friends today I'm a happy camper.

Once again thanks to Shortyus for the heads up.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

sounds pretty cool... 100 necks? Wow... you will be busy for a while 

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> Once again thanks to Shortyus for the heads up.


I don't do reality tv. I do Kijiji..... I run across stuff all the time but can't buy everything. It's just nice to see somebody get a deal. My buddy got a sailboat the other day :smile: project yup but... I don't do reality tv.... 

Not a great day up here to be driving either.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

The weather did kind of suck. The wind was pushing the truck all over the place for most of the drive. Probably why it used so much gas. Well that and I might have been going just a smidgeon over the speed limit.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> sounds pretty cool... 100 necks? Wow... you will be busy for a while
> 
> AJC


100 pieces.

That should be good for about 20 necks shouldn't it Mark ??


9kkhhd

Just kidding as you well know. :smile:

:banana::banana:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> 100 pieces.
> 
> That should be good for about 20 necks shouldn't it Mark ??
> 
> ...


That could be closer to the truth than I care to think about at this time.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you get quartersawn necks out of it ?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> That could be closer to the truth than I care to think about at this time.


Nah, you're wayyyyy better than that. :smile: It will be interesting to see the first one you use take shape.


----------

